# Solar Kit



## phr0zen (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there such a device that is like an electricity equalizer? A box I can hook multiple energy source inputs to and it outputs into one stream that is for solar energy like in a kit form?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Most home solar systems are modular. An inverter converts DC from the solar panels to AC and ties it to the AC coming in from the grid. If you are not tied to the grid, the solar panels feed a charge controller to regulate the charging of the batteries. The batteries feed the inverter.

Your best bet would be to go to Home Power Magazine: Solar | Wind | Water | Design | Build and snoop around. They will limit your access unless you subscribe to their website, but you should be able to find the basics. You should be able to download a free issue somewhere on their site.


----------



## childclown (Nov 25, 2008)

Is that kind of equipment really expensive?


----------



## dksac2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Look under the Communications section. I posted about a $200. 45 watt solar system available from Harbor Freight.

JK


----------

